# favorite non-fellowship character?



## linte macil (Nov 1, 2002)

sorry if this is already a topic.


Nob is cool


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 1, 2002)

Welcome! 

There are so many characters that are cool and more.
I will refrain from mentioning Galadriel for the 10000th time...oh what the heck - she is my favourite! 
My second favourite would probably be Gildor Inglorion.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 1, 2002)

i like them all, but especially Goldberry, the Barrow-wight, Smeagol, and Eowen


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 1, 2002)

Gollum, Bilbo, Galadriel


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 1, 2002)

In order:
Bilbo & Gildor Inlgorion
Galadriel
Haldir
Faramir
Glorfindel
Elrond


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 2, 2002)

The Ringwraiths. Gotta love'em.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

Gollum (cuz he's the hero)


----------



## linte macil (Nov 2, 2002)

how is old smeagol the hero?

i like nob, bob, and elrond (elves are sweet)


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

How is he the hero? Well, the goal of LOTR was to destroy the One Ring. Gollum did that. Sure, other people helped, but the only ones who were in Mount Doom were Gollum, Frodo, and the evil sam. The evil sam had just been knocked out by Gollum, so he couldn't be the hero. Frodo had just gone crazy. Gollum took the Ring from Frodo and fell into the Crack of Doom. If it hadn't been for Gollum, the Ring would not have been destroyed. Yay Gollum!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 2, 2002)

Glorfindel, Gil-Galad, Eomer, Beregond, Radagast, Gollum, DEAGOL in that order. Poor deagol


----------



## linte macil (Nov 2, 2002)

i didnt know that. cool
(im only on the two towers book


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 2, 2002)

and there goes the ending! Nice going with your Gollum rant yay ( )  

But it would have been Deagol who did all that if Gollum didnt throttle him.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

sorry for giving away the ending. He asked and I answered. oh well. Yay for TTT! Lots of Gollum action in that book! But no, Deagol wouldn't have been in LOTR if Gollum hadn't throttled him. Deagol would have died of old age a long time ago. Anyways, Gollum didn't kill Deagol. The only reason anybody thinks that is because Gollum told Gandalf that when he was being tortured by him. Do you really think that Gollum is trustworthy? I don't. He probably only came up with that because it had happened hundreds of years ago. His imagination teamed up with his guilt and made up that crazy story. Deagol probably only passed out or something when his head hit a rock in a minor kidlike struggle over the Ring.


----------



## thoughtful20 (Nov 4, 2002)

well . . . 
TOM BOMBADIL ROCKS!!!!! sorry 4 that show of enthusiasm, but i just luv him, he is so kewl!
And Eowyn is awesome too,
Go Gollum!


----------



## Melara (Nov 4, 2002)

TREEBEARD!!! He's so nice... and odd!


----------



## Niniel (Nov 5, 2002)

I would say Faramir.


----------



## Daeron (Nov 5, 2002)

Even they didnt metion him much, Daeron. Other than that Ancalagon and Gil-galad.


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 6, 2002)

The Balrog


----------



## Diabless (Nov 7, 2002)

WHERE ARE ALL THE EOWYN FANS I know I am not the ONLY one!!!
EOWYN!!!!
she's so coool
I love drawing her


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 8, 2002)

Radagast! Three cheers for the misunderstood Istar!


----------



## thoughtful20 (Nov 8, 2002)

i'm still voting 4 Tom Bombadil, but Eowyn is totally my favourite female character! EOWYN + TOM ROCK!!!!!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Nov 15, 2002)

TOM BOMBADIL


----------



## thoughtful20 (Nov 15, 2002)

Yay Tom!
what r sum of the reasons u like TB, TB?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 20, 2005)

My favorite character is Pyramid Head. But when it comes to LotR I gotta show the love to Witch-King and Beregond.


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 20, 2005)

ermmm... well at risk of sounding cliched, Eowyn. But I guess that's because I'm a girl and therefore am drawn to strong women. But then there is also Gollum/Smeagol who is just great. So I don't know which of them is my favourite. Probably Gollum. But yeah, I also like Deagol and Quickbeam. And some evil dudes like Ring Wraith #7 and the Balrog. Oh, and Gamling (Theoden's handbag).


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Jun 24, 2005)

thoughtful20 said:


> TOM BOMBADIL ROCKS!!!!!


Not only do I rock, I also roll.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 24, 2005)

There are so many cool characters, but if you have to pick a few, in order it would be:
1-Ghan (chief of the wild-folk)
2-Glorfindel
3-Deagol
4-Faramir
5-Theoden
6-Snaga (the orc in the tower of Cirith Ungol)


----------



## Laire (Jun 24, 2005)

I like Sauron, he is so cute And nazguls as well. And Haldir - he is so elvishly noble


----------



## lordofangamar (Jun 24, 2005)

1. haldir
2. Gil-Galad
3.Balrog
4.Anarion


----------



## cupn00dles (Jul 1, 2005)

Considering only the LOTR it would be Tom Bombadil, Galadriel, Celeborn, Glorfindel, Treebeard, Eowyn and Gwaihir \o/


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2005)

My favourite non-fellowship character is definately Eowyn my reasons being that I think her ravery is immense.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 1, 2005)

My favorite non-Fellowship character? Who else but ME, natch!  Oh, and the two elves that got drunk on the special banquet wine and fell asleep on the job — two fellows after me own heart! 

Barley


----------



## Arvegil (Jul 1, 2005)

Faramir. He seems to be the closest character to Tolkien's own vision of a "citizen of virtue."


----------



## Shireman D (Jul 9, 2005)

Maggot said:


> My favourite ... Eowyn ... I think her ravery is immense.


 
You mean she goes to all-night dance parties?

She still gets my vote anyway (see the Eowyn admiration thread elsewhere).


----------



## Aglarband (Aug 25, 2005)

1: Faramir
2: Bilbo
3: Eowyn
4: Treebeard
5: Smeagol aka Gollum (he gets last cuz he died)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 29, 2005)

Gildor
Elladan and Elrohir
Halbarad
Imrahil
Barley
Rosie
Farmer Cotton


----------



## Halasían (Aug 30, 2005)

Sons of Elrond
Halbarad
The other Rangers


----------



## Sangahyando (Oct 8, 2005)

My favorite character has to be these in order:

Cirdan
Imrahil
Mithrandir
Curinir
Denethor (I know, I know he's a sociopathic old fool...)

Sangahyando, great-grandson of Castamir the Usurper


----------



## Voronwë (Oct 9, 2005)

@Sanga - Mithrandir WAS in the fellowship..

Faramir
Gildor
Elven dude from Gondolin who the hobbits met with Aragorn near the Ford of Bruinen (shocked I can't remember his name, oh yeah, Glorfindel!)
Eomer
Eowyn
Elrond
Galadriel


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 28, 2005)

I love Galadriel. She's my favourite elf and she's first on the list.
I also like Elrond. They're Wise, they are members of the White Council. 

Theoden and Eomer are interesting characters and they're leaders of thr Rohhirim.


----------



## King Aragorn (Oct 28, 2005)

Faramir and Eowyn are my other two favorite characters.


----------



## Berserker (Oct 30, 2005)

Morgoth
Sauron


----------



## Richard (Nov 3, 2005)

May favorite is Eowyn. Loyalty courage committment to duty,


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 3, 2005)

favorite characters:

Erestor
Bombadil!
Glorfindel
Elrond
Cirdan
Galadriel
Celeborn
Balrog
Saruman
Sauron
Voice of Sauron

thres a lot lol!


----------



## morgoth_1907 (Nov 8, 2005)

"I am not a tree, I am an enttt"
Youppy Treebeard, the oldest of livings.
and of course Theoden, and Eomer.


----------



## Garwen (Nov 20, 2005)

Glorfindel, I found that character really interesting.


----------



## Corvis (Nov 20, 2005)

I really like Old Man Willow (he was pretty mysterious), but there's nothing cooler than the nazgul.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Nov 28, 2005)

mmm...*thinking* umm..My favorit non-fellowship charictar would be Golum/Smeagol! I love that guy


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 24, 2005)

In order...

1. Tom Bombadil
2. Treebeard
3. Sauraman - yeah I said it, I like Sauraman: he's cunning
4. Eowyn
5. Theoden
6. Glorfindel
7. And just for fun: The Sacksville-Bagginses


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd have to agree that Faramir is really badass, but I'd have to go with Sauron. I mean, his is the untold story of an unfortunate soul who was corrupted by the powers of evil, and how when at long last he had the chance to cast aside his evil ways once and for all and embrace a life of peace and happiness, but his pride held him back, and he turned once more to darkness. They say so little of the being within and so much of the being without, it's not surprising he's misunderstood.


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 10, 2006)

Elrond for sure!

I have long admired his knowledge and wisdom, and despite his seemingly "unfriendly" nature, he has always been a friend to all good people of Middle Earth and taken in many waifs and strays along the way... most notably of course... Aragorn!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 11, 2006)

It would have to be...Elrond. I know he's kind of an obvious choice, but he's so cool and powerful and helps the Fellowship and is a male who looks good in a ring. Also he's an alf and has lived for ages.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 16, 2006)

id have to say skinbark (i think thats his name) the ent cause hes so cool and hardly in it


----------



## Lilan (Nov 26, 2006)

*Faramir forever!*

Yeah, you got it from the title of the post 

Seriously, though, he's cool. If not made too angsty by fangirls...


----------



## i_love_faramir (Jun 14, 2007)

Faramir!! I just love him. This may be due to a dream I had a few years ago. (If anyone wants to know, PM me about it.)


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 15, 2007)

Man new member with a new post and I can't find a thread I haven't posted in for ever. I had to search for it. I would like to hear.


----------



## Bucky (Dec 20, 2007)

Glorfindel's cool, but he's SOOOO minor, it's amazing he gets so much press - he's like the 3RD Age Obaama! 

All in All, after The Balrog (Nobrainer there, huh?), 
I'd have to name Faramir, The Man Of Numenor as my favorite. He's just so noble, especially after being surrounded all his life by Boromir & Denethor.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 20, 2007)

Bucky said:


> The Man Of Numenor as my favorite. He's just so noble, especially after being surrounded all his life by Boromir & Denethor.


Perhaps rather, it is Because he was 'surrounded all his life by Boromir & Denethor'. Plus of course, being taught by Gandalf


----------



## Arvegil (Dec 20, 2007)

Glorfindel gets press because, even more than Elrond or Galadriel, he symbolizes the past valor and glory of the Elves.


----------



## Bucky (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd disagree that Glorfindel most exemplifies the past glory of the Elves....

Yes, in a way. He IS, if we accept what JRRT says (and why shouldn't we?), THE Glorfindel who slew a Balrog in Tuor's escape from Gondolin, returned to life & apparently come to Middle Earth along with The Istari. He leads a battle in which The Witch-king is defeated in T.A. 1975, even prophesying his future demise 'not at the hand of man', plus singlhandly holds off the Nine Riders, forcing six into the Bruinen River......

(I get the idea I'm proving YOUR point here, LOL!)

BUT, I think in Tolkien's mind, Elrond is the image of the greatness of the Elves of Old.
He is called 'Mighty amoung Elves & Men'.
He holds the mightiest of the Three Rings, formerly held by Gil-Galad and by rights would've been the next High King of the Noldor had they crowned another one after the Fall of Gil-Galad...... 

However, I DO realize that Elrond is not a High Elf, having never seen the Light of the Two Trees.
But, in Tolkien's world, heredity means alot, and he does come from good stock, plus a strain of the Ainur (Melian the Maia). And, he has the Mightiest of The Three, made by Celebrimbor, Grandson of Feanor, Mightiest Elf ever.

Then there's Galadriel, clearly stated by Tolkien as the greatest or mightiest Elf left in Middle Earth (I need to recall where though...).


----------



## Arvegil (Jan 13, 2008)

True, but at the same time, Elrond symbolizes wisdom and lore, but his virtues are the virtues of the Three Rings: preservation and conservation of the past.

Glorfindel, while a less important character in the mythology, symbolizes the First Age Elves who came back from over the sea and came surprisingly close to curb-stomping Morgoth.


----------



## Mali (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm personally a big fan of Eomer. I'm not really sure why. Second favorite would have to be Hurin.


----------



## Master of maps (Apr 27, 2008)

Elrond, radagast, and saruman.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2008)

Eowyn, then Elrond, then Faramir.


----------



## Echo (Apr 27, 2008)

I love Faramir, then Galadriel, then Eomer, and then finally Theoden.


----------

